# Thwga



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2014)

www.walmartacademy.com


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 26, 2014)

That was a funny computer trick!!

(nerds)


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> www.walmartacademy.com


 


THWGA - The Good Word!


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2014)

Nerds lose........again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2014)

thwthebarn and Mississippi State.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> thwthebarn and Mississippi State.



^^THIS^^!!!

And THWGT!!! Stupid bugs... You should know by now!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Did you hear about the GT grad with a hot girlfirend???


































Neither have I


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2014)

​


----------



## DSGB (Nov 28, 2014)

InsertCleverURLHere.com


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

12 and 1. Soon this will not be considered a rivalry.  In a rivalry, the rival is supposed to win on occasion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> 12 and 1. Soon this will not be considered a rivalry.  In a rivalry, the rival is supposed to win on occasion.



Yep. THWGT, and Auburn, Miss St and Fsu too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ....



:


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ....



You just jinxed Bammer.  You act like Alabama has already won the Auburn game.  Bammer loses and Mississippi State wins and that's the same view Alabama will have.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ....



Same view you had last year....oh for the love of a field goal.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

tcward said:


> Same view you had last year....oh for the love of a field goal.



Lol... Oh it hurts losing to unranked teams every year doesn't it.  Lol

Y'all SUCK!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You just jinxed Bammer.  You act like Alabama has already won the Auburn game.  Bammer loses and Mississippi State wins and that's the same view Alabama will have.



Lol.  Who cares


Y'all suck and that's all that matters. Lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh please win Tennessee ...  Oh please win Arkansas.   

Shut up!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.  Who cares
> 
> 
> Y'all suck and that's all that matters. Lol



Apparently you care, since you came into a GT fan's thread about UGA and started beating your chest.  You're the one who posted a picture of a couch, I was just pointing out the Gumps could be in that very same situation.  Why do you have little man syndrome, you guys have been winning.  Be happy, not hateful.  I've been suffering for a long time as a UGA fan and I promise you I'll be happy when the Dawgs break through.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Apparently you care, since you came into a GT fan's thread about UGA and started beating your chest.  You're the one who posted a picture of a couch, I was just pointing out the Gumps could be in that very same situation.  Why do you have little man syndrome, you guys have been winning.  Be happy, not hateful.  I've been suffering for a long time as a UGA fan and I promise you I'll be happy when the Dawgs break through.



Lol lol lol

Y'all too sensitive.   

And trust me,  I don't care


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You just jinxed Bammer.  You act like Alabama has already won the Auburn game.  Bammer loses and Mississippi State wins and that's the same view Alabama will have.



You were saying.   ??????

Keep it on the couch dog!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. THWGT, and Auburn, Miss St and Fsu too.






Er uhm, werent you in the Avatar bet ???


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> 12 and 1. Soon this will not be considered a rivalry.  In a rivalry, the rival is supposed to win on occasion.



hows your rivalry now...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You just jinxed Bammer.  You act like Alabama has already won the Auburn game.  Bammer loses and Mississippi State wins and that's the same view Alabama will have.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

...for my buddy


----------

